
Mojolicious, Perl real-time web framework supported in VS Code - vgy7ujm
https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=kraih.mojolicious
======
dugword
Having used many different web frameworks in many different languages,
Mojolicious is by far my favorite.

It's super easy to get started. The documentation and community are incredibly
helpful.

Mojolicious has many powerful built in tools, but it is easy to replace those
with something else or work outside the framework when you need more
flexibility.

------
vgy7ujm
Yes! Keep up the good work sri and the rest of the Mojo contributors.

